# DVC coming to the Polynesia!



## amycurl (Sep 17, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how they differentiate the themeing of this DVC vs. Aulani. Apologies if this has already been posted. I know it's been rumored for years, but it's now official:
http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2013/09/disney_vacation_club_announces_1.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2013)

That's exciting news for me.  

Ever since I sat in the Tiki Room as a 21-year-old woman, I wanted to go to Hawaii--now we have been there many times, thanks to timeshare.  

I feel the same sort of warm fuzzy feeling while eating at the Ohana at the Polynesian.  It's a dejavu kind of feeling going back to that first time in Disneyland with Rick.  That was 1976.  

I would LOVE to stay at the Polynesian DVC, when they open.


----------



## presley (Sep 17, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's exciting news for me.
> 
> Ever since I sat in the Tiki Room as a 21-year-old woman, I wanted to go to Hawaii--now we have been there many times, thanks to timeshare.
> 
> ...



Gosh, I loved the Tiki Room for years, even the little show while waiting to get in.  

Since you and I seem to have the same likes, I wanted to mention when you are in DL California, be sure to have a snack and/or drink outside at the Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel.  I seriously feel like I am in Hawaii when I am there.  Tiki torches all around and in the evening they have ukelele players (from hawaii) and sometimes the band's spouses will get up and do a nice dance gratis.  

The new Poly DVC is expected to be all 3 bedroom and studios.  The grand villas will be built on the water.  It will be very expensive.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 17, 2013)

More coverage of the new DVC Polynesian Resort.

TS


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like Rick and I will be staying in a studio.  Maybe they will put king beds in the studios at The Polynesian.  Wouldn't that be great for those of us who can do without the kitchen and huge bathtub but not the king bed.  Love the king beds, which is more like home.


----------



## lalahe (Sep 17, 2013)

Will the Villas at Grand Floridian and this new Polynesian one exchange through RCI as well?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2013)

lalahe said:


> Will the Villas at Grand Floridian and this new Polynesian one exchange through RCI as well?



Eventually. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 18, 2013)

lalahe said:


> Will the Villas at Grand Floridian and this new Polynesian one exchange through RCI as well?



Usually it take a year or two for them to be available in RCI.  So if they are set to open in 2015, you may start to see them in a few years after that.  Keep in mind, I've read that they are only building Grand Villa's and studios, so you may never see availabilty in RCI, if DVC is still exchanging with RCI in 3-5 years


----------



## chriskre (Sep 18, 2013)

johnf0614 said:


> Usually it take a year or two for them to be available in RCI.  So if they are set to open in 2015, you may start to see them in a few years after that.  Keep in mind, I've read that they are only building Grand Villa's and studios, so you may never see availabilty in RCI, if DVC is still exchanging with RCI in 3-5 years



This may be a reason to add on.
I was going to add on at VGF but it was soooooo easy to book, I imagine cause the points were so high that I'm holding off to see how it goes.  I think I'd much rather own at Poly anyway.  Aloha


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, we do have a lot in common, including our timeshare purchases!

I love all things Disney, but the Tiki Room was either an A or B ticket attraction our first trip, and I was absolutely amazed by the technology.  I look back on it and realize how much of a fan of Walt Disney I truly was.  Rick and I were born in 1955, a few months before Disneyland opened its gates.  We feel we were born in a very special year, and it does affect our love of Disneyland and Disneyworld.  

Rick and I were not able to go as children and had friends who were able to go, and we were so jealous.  We watched the Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights and saw Disneyland on the television set.  He did constant commercials about it, even up to the day he died.  

Our oldest son was born on Walt's birthday, too, December 5, 1976.  Walt was born on December 5, 1901. 75 years later, our son was born.  He is not at all like Walt; he is left-brained, not creative, and a whiz at math and sciences.  

Walt died SO young.  That is what cigarettes will do to a person.

We are going to DL in March for my birthday with my sisters.  We will go to the DL hotel and have a drink in paradise.  Then a week later, Rick and I are on our way to Maui for two weeks.  

Aloha!  



presley said:


> Gosh, I loved the Tiki Room for years, even the little show while waiting to get in.
> 
> Since you and I seem to have the same likes, I wanted to mention when you are in DL California, be sure to have a snack and/or drink outside at the Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel.  I seriously feel like I am in Hawaii when I am there.  Tiki torches all around and in the evening they have ukelele players (from hawaii) and sometimes the band's spouses will get up and do a nice dance gratis.
> 
> The new Poly DVC is expected to be all 3 bedroom and studios.  The grand villas will be built on the water.  It will be very expensive.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 18, 2013)

We love Stitch and have collected his memorabilia for several years.

We like the Polynesian, but wish that Stitch had more of a presence.

It sounds odd to me that they would only build 3 bedrooms and studios. I know that the Grande Villas are in high demand, but they take sooooo many points. Also, we are a small family and don't need so much room. 

We prefer a one bedroom to give our adult daughter more privacy than a Studio.
Love the Polynesian ambiance, though, and will probably give it a try. I don't think that we would buy there and restrict ourselves to studios.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 18, 2013)

I know all the rumors say Studios and 3BR only, but it'll REALLY surprise me if that's the case.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2013)

The Polynesian is very reminiscent of the Coco Palms, the luxury hotel devastated by Hurricane Iniki 21 years ago.  There is a building of the Coco Palms with that same A-frame shape of the DW hotel.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Fixed weeks*

We are concerned about the sale of fixed weeks at VGF and Aulani. If this is a trend, then there will probably be fixed weeks at the Poly as well.

Most of the fixed weeks at VGF were sold for November and December. We, like lots of other people, like to go to WDW in early December. The sale of fixed weeks will make it even more difficult to get those weeks. I am thinking that December weeks at the seven month window will be nonexistent.

We like the flexibility of the Disney points system and would feel restricted by a fixed week. However, a fixed week may end up being the best option for us. I wish they wouldn't sell fixed weeks at the Poly.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't the fixed weeks carry a 10% premium?  If so, wouldn't it be just as good to just buy points at the resort you want, so that you can get an 11 month window?  Even if they're sold out at the seven month window (which I suspect won't be as much of an issue as you think), you'll get 4 months to book before that.

Also, I think they limit the fixed weeks to a certain percentage of inventory for each week, so if you have the home resort booking window you should be able to get any dates at 11 months.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, for any given week, Disney can sell 35% as fixed weeks. That leaves only 65% for booking at eleven months.

The only experience I have with fixed weeks is with marriott. They mostly sell christmas level weeks as fixed. However, the marriott points people have priority and I am having increasing trouble booking good weeks in my season. Won't the fixed weeks kind of act like marriott points and get priority?  Only people with a fast internet finger will get reservations?

I have never experienced a Disney resort that wasn't equal footing. It is making me nervous.


----------

